# BIG cat in Georgia



## 3guysfishin (Aug 31, 2004)

Check out this 140 Lb record cat From Georgia I'm told. Wonder if they caught it on a line or "noodled it"


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

That is an old pic. It was not even caught in the US. I think those are called Wels catfish from Europe.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea that is a wells catfish from europe. They get really big!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL......I wish i had a $1 for everytime someone sent me that stupid pic. claiming it to be a cat caught in the USA.....idiots!

The guys are correct, its a Wels catfish from Europe..my best guess is from a River in Spain like the Ebro.
And that one is not a monster, i think the current world record is 230-240 lbs.

Ive got a tons of catfish pics. from around the world, the Wels is a favorite, but i still think the South American cats are the #1 in the world...plus there are a LOT of BIG cat species down there.


That pic. just goes to show ya....dont believe everything you read on the net.


Scott


----------



## OhioCatman (Aug 4, 2004)

Heres the link just to show.


http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_2004_catfish.htm


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Forget 240 lbs. read this about asian catfish!!!! It seems like a real article to me 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/02/040226072400.htm


----------

